# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse unë jam përjashtuar nga forumi?

## Albo

Per ti paraprire kesaj pyetjeje qe shume prej jush beni pasi perjashtoheni nga forumi, une po u jap pak informacion mbi gjerat dhe qendrimet qe ju mund te mbani qe do te na detyrojne ne tu perjashtojme nga forumi. Nese i kini parasysh dhe i respektoni keto rregulla, nuk do te keni problemin me te vogel ne forum dhe forumi do te jete nje eksperience e kendshme sic eshte per mijra anetare te ketij forumi. Nder ta ka edhe individe problematike qe shkelin rregullat e forumit here me dashje dhe here pa dashje. Ky informacion do te ndihmoje ata qe i shkelin rregullat pa dashje pasi ata qe i shkelin me dashje, heret a vone do te perjashtohen nga forumi.

*1. Jo pornografi ne kete forum.* Nese nuk do ta gjesh veten te perjashtuar automatikisht nga forumi dhe te mos lidhesh dot me fare me te, mos posto materiale pornografike ne forum. Nuk ka justifikim per akte te tilla.

*2. Jo rracizem ne kete forum.* Nuk duam tia dine nese ju jeni nazist, supremacist, komunist, anti-semitist, terrorist, anti-islamik dhe lista vazhdon. Bindje te tilla mbajini per vete dhe mos i shprehni ne kete forum nese deshironi te merrni pjese ne te. Ne te tilla raste ne paralajmerojme vetem njehere, nese anetari nuk e ndjek keshillen, ai e gjen veten te perjashtuar heren tjeter qe ben nje koment rracist ne forum. Ne nuk do te lejojme ne kete forum nje numer te vogel njerezish me komplekse te tilla qe te ofendojne dhe prekin ne seder masen derrmuese te anetareve te ketij forumi.

*3. Jo diskriminim ne kete forum.* Komentet qe fyejne krahina te tera shqiptare, grupe te caktuara te popullsise, grupe minoritare, nuk jane te lejuara ne kete forum. Perseritjani vetes sa here qe futeni ne kete forum qe po shkruani ne forumin shqiptar dhe ne te marrin pjese shqiptare nga gjitha krahinat, gjitha fete, gjithe bota, gjithe grupet shoqerore, gjithe moshat, gjithe nivelet e arsimimit. Mos kujtoni se po i shkruani ekranit, shkrimet tuaja lexohen nga mijra shqiptare dhe nese ju nuk dini te respektoni bashkeatdhetaret tuaj, do tu mesojme ne ti respektoni duke ju paralajmeruar 2 here dhe perjashtuar per se treti nga forumi.

*4. Jo propagande apo reklama ne kete forum.* Forumi eshte nje mundesi qe ju jepet te gjitheve ju falas per te shprehur mendimet tuaja dhe per tu njohur me mendimet e anetareve te tjere. Nese dikush mendon se mund ta perdori kete mundesi per ta kthyer forumin ne vegel propagandistike, do te perjashtoheni nga forumi. 
Faqet tuaja personale mund ti shtoni ne profil, por nuk lejohet perdorimi i reklamave ne firme, qofshin keto me grafike apo thjeshte me lidhje tekst. Nese deshironi te reklamoni faqen, lidhni forumin nga faqja juaj dhe nje link do te shtohet tek portali i forumit per faqen tuaj. Ne mbeshtesim vetem ato faqe qe mbeshtin forumin shqiptar duke respektuar punen qe eshte bere ne kete forum. Bizneset apo individe te intersuar per reklame, mund te kontaktojne administratoret e forumit me email ose ne privat.

*5. Jo ofendime karshi anetareve apo stafit te forumit.* Nese mendoni se mund te fshiheni pas ekranit per te ofenduar anetaret e thjeshte te forumit, apo anetaret e stafit te forumit, gaboheni. Ne perjashtojme ne raste ekstreme persona qe ofendojne dhe denigrojne anetaret e forumit apo stafit. Nuk marrim fare parasysh shkakun e ofendimeve, nese ju nderrmerni nje hap te tille, jeni histori e shkuar ne kete forum. Per cdo problem ne kemi qene te gatshem te ndihmojme dhe marrim ne shqyrtim, por nese ju kujtoni se beni vetegjyqesi duke ofenduar ne publik, une u them se ju veteperjashtoni veten nga forumi.


Mbajini parasysh keto 5 pika te detajuara qe vertiten rreth rregullave te forumit dhe eksperienca e juaj si anetare te ketij forumi dhe detyra jone si mirembajtes se forumit do te jete shume here me e kendshme. Askush nga anetaret e stafit nuk deshiron qe te vihet ne pozite te tille qe te perjashtoje dike nga forumi, por nga vete forma e hapur e ketij kuvendi, probleme te tilla ka pasur, ka dhe do te kete edhe ne ditet ne vazhdim. Qellimi i ketij informacioni qe u dhashe eshte minizimi i ketyre problemeve tek ata anetare qe keqkuptohen pa dashje.

Stafi

----------


## eastbaby

O albo po pershembull kur dalim nga tema ,,,,, s'besoj qe te perjashtohesh nga forumi se e devijove muhabetin jashte teme sepse krijuesi dhe moderatoret mund ta fshijne ,,, ????

----------


## Albo

eastbaby, une i kam renditur me lart skenaret e mundshme te perjashtimeve dhe dalja nga tema nuk eshte nje prej tyre. Vetem ne ato raste kur dalja nga tema eshte e qellimshme dhe anetari nuk ka marre parasysh asnje paralajmerim te persiritur te moderatoreve, ai eshte kandidat per perjashtim.

Sic e dini, cdo anetar ka 25 pike te mundshme paralajmerimi. Po i mbushi apo tejkaloi keto pike paralajmeruese, ai perjashtohet automatikisht nga forumi. Ne menyre periodike ne i ulim ose heqim fare piket per ata anetare qe kane ndryshuar sjelljen e tyre ne forum dhe respektojne rregullat e forumit.

Albo

----------


## eastbaby

Ok Albo domethen qe prape ka rrezik per perjashtim kur del nga tema ,,, ok faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> _Postuar më parë nga eastbaby_ 
> *Ok Albo domethen qe prape ka rrezik per perjashtim kur del nga tema ,,, ok faleminderit *


Kur del me qellim nga tema nuk mund te thuash qe ke dale nga tema. Por eshte nje mistrecllik, dhe dicka qe behet me dashje. Nqs nje person shkruan sa shkruan per temen dhe nqs do te shkruaj me teper nuk shoh asgje te keqe, por por nqs dilet nga tema me qellim disa here atehere me duket dicka e justifikuar perjashtimi. Jo sepse ke per ta marre direkt por avash avash do te grumbullohen piket qe te perjashtohesh, sepse duke dale nga tema do merren paralajmerime. Nuk te ve pushken njeri, madje te gjithe inkurajohen te shkruajn sa me shume, por nqs ke dale nga tema me qellim, nuk mund te themi me qe gabimi qe ke bere eshte dalje nga tema, por gabimi eshte *prishja e mbarvajtjes se temes dhe forumit perkates*.
Pra kur perjashtohesh(x person, nuk po te drejtohem ty personalisht) motivacioni nuk do jete se ke dale nga tema, por se po prish me qellim mbarvajtjen e forumit(plus dhe akuzat e tjera qe vine me te).

Prandaj do ishte mire qe mos te karikaturohen argumentat e Albo-s dhe te behet ky lloj reduksioni ---> perjashtim sepse del nga tema.  _Motivacioni i vertete qe rrjedh direkt nga argumentat e parashtruara nga stafi i forumit, do jete ---> prishje e vazhdueshme e mbarvajtjes se temes dhe forumit._

Shendet

----------

